# yellow pee



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

I don't know why suddenly my tiels urine changed to yellow colour .please help me by giving me some medicine names so that I could give it to them.i don't want him to die. Many of your tiels must have got this I guess if have the name of the medicine you gave please post it here


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

raazi said:


> I don't know why suddenly my tiels urine changed to yellow colour .please help me by giving me some medicine names so that I could give it to them.i don't want him to die. Many of your tiels must have got this I guess if have the name of the medicine you gave please post it here


Are you certain that the color has really changed? Sometimes the urine runs into the feces as it dries giving it that yellow hue. This can cause some confusion, since often only in fresh samples urine remains clear.

Looking at this list yellow urine is indicative of a yeast infection.

Ideally a vet should check your bird first. But if that isn't possible you could try treating it with an antibiotic like Amtyl, Baytril, or Penicillin. Each of these are broad spectrum antibiotics and will not help for most viruses or kidney failure which if you look is the other thing on the list. Kidney failure is far more serious and is usually seen in geriatric birds.

If you choose to buy an antibiotic make sure it is made specifically for birds and follow the instructions carefully.

During treatment you will also want to give them a probiotic to replace good bacteria they use for digestion.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Yes I am 100% sure the urine is yellow  I really do t know what to do.we don't have any vet around here , that's the real problem.my girl is soo thin ,but she eats and fly good.if there is any way I could save her please help me out . Also I would like to know how she could have got it ? good medicine for her as well plzzzzzzz........


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

This isn't a problem I have ever encountered myself.

After doing a little bit of digging I came across this page. It states that yeast are fungal infection and requires something different Nystatin.

This appears to be what you're looking for.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I found an Avian vet in India on the link below:
http://www.aav.org/search/results.php?filter=country&q=india&Submit=Search

If you want to do a more advanced search for cities near you or your area code, then type your city or zip code in here after clicking the correct bubble:
http://www.aav.org/search/index.php

I hope she gets better soon!, Posting some pictures of some of her fresh stools will help us see if she has it if you want to be sure... 

Edit: Benebac is a good probiotic for them. Make sure you get the one that is for birds though.

Also the 'Guardian Angel' bird supplement has brought birds back from the brink of death before. Check online to see if bird shops near you or any online sites can ship it to you fast.
http://www.northernparrots.com/guardian-angel-comprehensive-ill-bird-supplement-2-sizes-prod6294a/

There is also 'Poly Aid Plus' if your bird is starving then this will put some weight on her, it is full of probiotics so you wouldn't need benebac. The only problem is online may take a while to ship if you need it now.
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/Poly-Aid-Plus.html

What is her weight at and can you feel her keel bone sharply? Some links on keel bones:
For this one you may want to click and save the chart and start recording her weight if you have a scale:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14623

If she is eating well then that is good at least. Maybe give her some more millet if she starts loosing more weight. It's easier to eat and at least it is some food.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not sure as I've never really experienced this before. I really hope everything is alright. Are you sure there are no avian vets around? Keep us updated!


----------

